# setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch



## olives

Guten Tag,

Ich habe im Internet dieses Beispiel gefunden: "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch."
Ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser Satz richtig ist. Jedenfalls klingt der Satz nicht falsch für mich.
Nun die Frage: Theoretisch würde man wahrscheinlich sagen: "Der Mann stellt den Kuchen auf den Tisch", oder?
Wann kann man allgemein "etwas irgendwohin setzen" benutzen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Viele Grüße


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch."


 No, the sentence is not really idiomatic. There are a few exceptions when you use "setzen" to indicate a particularly soft and careful procedure, but in this case it just sounds odd.



olives said:


> "Der Mann stellt den Kuchen auf den Tisch", oder?


 Right. This is idiomatic.


olives said:


> Wann kann man allgemein "etwas irgendwohin setzen" benutzen?


The basic rule was mentioned above: 

_Wenn man etwas irgendwohin stellt, dann steht das Objekt hinterher dort.
Wenn man etwas irgendwohin setzt, dann sitzt das Objekt hinterher dort.
_
I recommend to use "stellen" whenever you are unsure. This verb is more general.

However, like in other languages, the selection of the correct verb is not always straight-forward and with some nouns and situations you just have to learn the right verb.


----------



## olives

Hallo,

Können andere Muttersprachler (besonders aus Deutschland) bestätigen, dass der Satz "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch" nicht idiomatisch ist? Ich bin etwas überrascht. Der Satz kommt aus einer Übung, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Ich weiß also nicht, wer den Satz geschrieben hat.

Ich habe im Wörterbuch folgenden Satz gefunden: "einen Topf auf den Herd setzen". Ich vermute, wie immer, man könnte hier "stellen" benutzen. Aber ich vermute, "setzen" wird hier benutzt, weil der Topf an einen vorbestimmten Ort gestellt werden soll, der durch einen Kreis markiert ist. Ich glaube, man sagt auch, "die Figur auf das Feld setzen".

Ich habe auch bemerkt, dass man sagt: "etwas an die Lippen oder an den Mund setzen", z. B. "eine Flasche an den Mund setzen" oder "ich setze mir die Brille auf die Nase" (bzw.  eine Brille AUFsetzen) oder "Er setzt dem Kind eine Mütze auf den Kopf". Irgendwie benutzt man gerne das Verb "setzen" im Bereich des Kopfes.

An Kajjo: An welche Ausnahmen hast du gedacht?

Viele Grüße und danke!


----------



## Alemanita

Mein Wörterbuch Deutsch-Spanisch gibt mir für "setzen" ein Beispiel mit "auf": "auf den Tisch setzen" im Sinne von "servieren". Also könnte es im vorliegenden Fall durchaus richtig gebraucht sein: "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch setzen" = "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch stellen mit der Absicht, ihn dem Gast zu servieren". 
Olives: alle deine Beispiele sind mir auch vertraut.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

olives said:


> Können andere Muttersprachler (besonders aus Deutschland) bestätigen, dass der Satz "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch" nicht idiomatisch ist? Ich bin etwas überrascht. Der Satz kommt aus einer Übung, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Ich weiß also nicht, wer den Satz geschrieben hat.



Nicht idiomatisch, das kann ich nur bestätigen. 
"Einen Topf auf den Herd setzen" is probably also cookbook-ese. You can "Essen aufsetzen" and stay idiomatic, however.


----------



## Sowka

Alemanita said:


> Mein Wörterbuch Deutsch-Spanisch gibt mir für "setzen" ein Beispiel mit "auf": "auf den Tisch setzen" im Sinne von "servieren". Also könnte es im vorliegenden Fall durchaus richtig gebraucht sein: "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch setzen" = "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch stellen mit der Absicht, ihn dem Gast zu servieren".


Diesen Gebrauch habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Ich stelle den Kuchen auf den Tisch, auch wenn ich ihn serviere. Vielleicht ist das regional unterschiedlich.


----------



## Alemanita

HilfswilligerGenosse said:


> You can "Essen aufsetzen" and stay idiomatic, however.



Genau: "Setz schon mal die Kartoffeln auf!" bedeutet doch:"*Setz* schon mal *den Topf* mit den Kartoffeln *auf den Herd*!", nicht wahr?
Und von da ist es doch nur ein kleiner Schritt dahingehend, den Topf mit den gekochten Kartoffeln vom Herd zu nehmen und auf den Tisch zu setzen. Oder irre ich mich? Nicht dass ich es so verwenden würde, aber ich würde nicht zusammenzucken, wenn jemand es so verwendete.
P.D. Es ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Fadens, erscheint aber in der o. e. Internet-Übung (hier:Arbeitsblatt: Wechselpräpositionen 2) : "Eine Pflanze steht (oder sitzt) vor dem Fenster." Dies ist mir allerdings völlig unvertraut.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Sowka said:


> Diesen Gebrauch habe ich noch nie gehört oder gelesen. Ich stelle den Kuchen auf den Tisch, auch wenn ich ihn serviere. Vielleicht ist das regional unterschiedlich.



Regional unterschiedlich? Möglich wäre es, aber ich war Sprechern aus dem Münsterland, dem Allgäu, Braunschweiger und Berliner Einflüssen ausgesetzt, aber von "Kuchen auf den Tisch setzen" habe ich nie gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

olives said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Können andere Muttersprachler (besonders aus Deutschland) bestätigen, dass der Satz "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch" nicht idiomatisch ist? Ich bin etwas überrascht. Der Satz kommt aus einer Übung, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Ich weiß also nicht, wer den Satz geschrieben hat.
> 
> ...



Ich kann das nicht bestätigen. Es hängt aber davon ab, was man unter "idiomatisch" versteht.

Die Variante mit "setzt" ist viel seltener. Wenn man die Häufigkeit als Kriterium nimmt, hat Kajjo recht. Ansonsten würde ich die Variante mit "setzt" als etwas höheren Stil betrachten, mit "stellt" als neutraler.

In beiden Fällen ist es aber eine Verkürzung:

Er setzt _den Teller_ mit dem Kuchen auf den Tisch.
Er stellt _den Teller_ mit dem Kuchen auf den Tisch.

Es gibt auch die Variante mit "absetzen" (hier meist mit Dativ, aber auch Akkussativ ist möglich, je nach Betrachtungsstandpunkt wo oder wohin):
Er setzt _den Teller_ mit dem Kuchen auf dem Tisch ab.

Vielleicht ist es auch ein Nord-Süd-Unterschied.
Ich habe es schon oft gehört, wenn auch seltener als die Variante mit "stellen".


Alemanita:





> "auf den Tisch setzen" im Sinne von "servieren". Also könnte es im vorliegenden Fall durchaus richtig gebraucht sein: "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch setzen" = "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch stellen mit der Absicht, ihn dem Gast zu servieren".



Das ist, was ich verstanden habe, als ich den Satz gelesen habe.
Wobei "Gast" auch ein Familienmitglied oder ein Freund sein kann, es ist nicht auf Gastwirtschaft beschränkt.

Die Variante mit "stellt" ist in diesem Sinne neutraler, sie gilt auch, wenn ich den Kuchen einfach so absetze.

Eine Nebenfrage: Wäre "absetzen" für diejenigen idiomatisch, die "setzen" als nicht idiomatisch ansehen? Vielleicht ist "etwas auf den Tisch setzen" eine Variante von "etwas auf dem/den Tisch absetzen."


----------



## Sowka

Alemanita said:


> "Setz schon mal die Kartoffeln auf!" bedeutet doch:"*Setz* schon mal *den Topf* mit den Kartoffeln *auf den Herd*!", nicht wahr?


Nach meinem Verständnis ist dies nicht die volle Bedeutung. Zum "Kartoffeln aufsetzen" gehört* unbedingt* dazu, dass darunter Feuer gemacht wird (in welcher Form heutzutage auch immer ...).

Ich wäre sehr enttäuscht, wenn ich meinem Neffen den Auftrag gäbe, die Kartoffeln aufzusetzen, und er den den Topf dann nur auf den Herd stellen würde, ohne den Herd einzuschalten. 



Hutschi said:


> Eine Nebenfrage: Wäre "absetzen" für diejenigen idiomatisch, die "setzen" als nicht idiomatisch ansehen? Vielleicht ist "etwas auf den Tisch setzen" eine Variante von "etwas auf dem/den Tisch absetzen."



Ja, "den Kuchen auf dem Tisch absetzen" finde ich normal, wenn ich den Kuchen nur kurz auf dem Tisch abstelle und ihn gleich wieder wegnehme.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden | setzen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft
Die Bedeutung, über die wir hier diskutieren, wird im Duden als standardsprachlich angegeben.


zu bestimmtem Zweck an eine bestimmte Stelle bringen und eine gewisse Zeit dort belassen; jemandem, einer Sache einen bestimmten Platz geben
Olives Beispiel

_einen Topf auf den Herd setzen_
ist hierfür explizit erwähnt.

Die Bedeutung hängt vom Kontext ab. Ich würde hier auch implizit annehmen, dass der Topf zum Erhitzen auf den Herd gestellt wird.

Ein anderes Beispiel aus dem Dudenartikel:

_den Becher [zum Trinken] an den Mund setzen_


----------



## Sowka

Hutschi said:


> Olives Beispiel
> 
> _einen Topf auf den Herd setzen_
> ist hierfür explizit erwähnt.
> 
> Ein anderes Beispiel aus dem Dudenartikel:
> 
> _den Becher [zum Trinken] an den Mund setzen_


Ja, diese beiden würde ich auch verwenden. Aber "einen Kuchen auf den Tisch setzen" kannte ich bislang nicht. Auch den Topf würde ich auf den Herd setzen, aber nicht auf den Tisch. Ich denke, dass "auf den Herd setzen" aus einer Zeit stammt, als der Herd dem Topf noch nicht eine glatte Fläche zum Abstellen bot.

Und man kann den Becher ja nicht an den Mund *stellen* (oder nur in sehr seltenen Fällen ). In diesem Fall ist es für mich eine feste Wendung, die in großer Nähe zu "ansetzen" steht.


----------



## Kajjo

Sowka said:


> Zum "Kartoffeln aufsetzen" gehört* unbedingt* dazu, dass darunter Feuer gemacht wird


Richtig, _aufsetzen_ hat mit dem Setzen eigentlich gar nichts zu tun, sondern hat eine eigene Bedeutung angenommen, nämlich die Zubereitung durch Kochen. Das ist hier gar nicht das Thema, sondern unstrittig.



Hutschi said:


> Es gibt auch die Variante mit "absetzen"


Auch diese Variante ist schlichtweg ein anderes Wort. _Absetzen _ist definitiv idiomatisch, wenn man etwas vorsichtig vom getragenen oder schwebenen Zustand wieder auf feste Grundlage bringt. Und _er setze die wabbelige Torte ganz vorsichtig auf dem Tisch ab_ ist eben ein ganz anderer Fall, denn das Verb _absetzen_ kann man natürlich in diesem Sinne verwenden.


Hutschi said:


> Wenn man die Häufigkeit als Kriterium nimmt, hat Kajjo recht.


Hutschi, wir haben doch darüber erst neulich diskutiert. Es geht nicht darum, was alles unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen möglich sein mag, sondern was man intuitiv, natürlicherweise, ganz von alleine dazu sagen würde. Das ist _idiomatisch_. Und ein Kuchen wird eben auf den Tisch gestellt. Das ist der normale Ausdruck! Mit _Setzen_ habe ich das noch nie gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Hutschi, wir haben doch darüber erst neulich diskutiert. Es geht nicht darum, was alles unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen möglich sein mag, sondern was man intuitiv, natürlicherweise, ganz von alleine dazu sagen würde. Das ist _idiomatisch_. Und ein Kuchen wird eben auf den Tisch gestellt. Das ist der normale Ausdruck! Mit _Setzen_ habe ich das noch nie gehört.


Also ist es sehr wahrscheinlich regional. Für mich war es ein "normaler" - aber etwas gehobener Ausdruck.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Und ein Kuchen wird eben auf den Tisch gestellt. Das ist der normale Ausdruck! Mit _Setzen_ habe ich das noch nie gehört.


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Cub Pilot

IMO stammt das Wort _setzen_ hier verkürzt von dem Wort _absetzen = etwas Schweres an eine Stelle (ab)setzen / stellen_. Vermute, dass
der Kuchen entweder ziemlich groß geraten ist (was sicher kein Nachteil ist), oder dass hier vielleicht der Vorgang des Hinstellens einer appetitanregenden Überraschung besonders hervorgehoben werden soll - im Sinne von _kredenzen_. Allerdings, dass das offenbar in einer trockenen Übung erscheint, ist weniger sinnvoll. Dann hätte man besser auf _auf den Herd setzen_ zurückgreifen sollen. Ähnliches schon von Hutschi unter #9 und Alemanita unter #4, wie ich jetzt erst bemerke.


----------



## olives

Zusammenfassend könnte man sagen, dass "etwas auf den Tisch setzen" die Idee von servieren ausdrücken soll oder klingt das auch ungewöhnlich für einige Muttersprachler? z. B. "Der Kellner setzt den Kaffee auf den Tisch".


----------



## Hutschi

Es hat lediglich eine Konnotation (Nebenbedeutung) von "Bedienen".
Ich stelle den Kuchen auf den Tisch, nicht damit er dort steht, sondern damit sich jeder etwas nehmen kann . oder wenn es nur eine Portion ist, damit sie die entsprechende Person hat.

"Stellen" ist allgemeiner.

"Der Kellner setzt den Kaffee auf den Tisch". - Das empfinde ich dann auch eher seltsam. Es funktioniert mit Kuchen, mit Kaffee eher nicht.

Nebenbei: Kuchen kann man auch auf den Tisch legen. Das hat normalerweise keine Konnotation zum Bedienen, sondern nur zum Platzieren des Kuchens, ohne dass ein Teller darunter ist. Er ist oft noch in der Verpackung, wenn ich ihn auf den Tisch lege, selten, wenn ich ihn auf den Tisch stelle (er muss dann stehen können) und nie, wenn ich ihn auf den Tisch setze.


----------



## Kajjo

olives said:


> "Der Kellner setzt den Kaffee auf den Tisch".


 Nein, das geht nun wirklich nicht. 

Ganz ehrlich, lass dich nicht verwirren: "Setzen" passt weder mit Kuchen noch mit anderen Sachen gut zusammen mit Tisch. Hutschi diskutiert gerne Ausnahmen, ich gerne die Regel -- und die Regel lautet: Setzen ist nicht das typische Wort hier.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Der Kellner setzt den Kaffee auf den Tisch".
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, das geht nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, lass dich nicht verwirren: "Setzen" passt weder mit Kuchen noch mit anderen Sachen gut zusammen mit Tisch. Hutschi diskutiert gerne Ausnahmen, ich gerne die Regel -- und die Regel lautet: Setzen ist nicht das typische Wort hier.
Click to expand...


Soweit ich es sehe, kann es _hier_ nicht verwendet werden und ich habe das auch so geschrieben.
Dagegen funktioniert: Er setzt die Tasse mit Kaffee auf den Tisch. (In diesem Fall bedeutet es: Er stellt sie vorsichtig auf den Tisch.)

Ich habe auch nie geschrieben, dass es das typische Wort in allen Situationen ist.

Auf jeden Fall bin ich nicht allein, es steht in den Übungen, ist also nicht nur eine dumme Idee von mir.

PS: Umgangssprachlich würde ich fast immer "stellen" verwenden.
Kaffee auf den Tisch stellen funktioniert umgangssprachlich, Kaffee auf den Tisch setzen mixt die Register.


Man findet sehr leicht literarische Stellen.

Beispiele:

Die Deutsche Schaubühne zu Wienn, nach Alten und Neuen Mustern
German Linguistic Precision Part I — The German word for “put” | Zurich's Lifestyle Language School
Die erste Stelle ist alt, die zweite aus einem Lehrgang für Deutschlernende.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> ich [diskutiere] gerne die Regel -- und die Regel lautet: Setzen ist nicht das typische Wort hier.


Diese "Regel" kennt DWDS nicht


> setzen
> 2.
> mit Hilfsverb ›hat‹
> *etw. an einen bestimmten Platz stellen, einer Sache einen bestimmten Platz geben*
> Beispiele:
> einen Stuhl an den Tisch, das Frühstück, Tassen und Teller, ein Glas auf den Tisch setzen
> ....


Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass ich _"ein Glas/ einen Kuchen  auf den Tisch setzen" _auch nicht sagen würde.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Die erste Stelle ist alt, die zweite aus einem Lehrgang für Deutschlernende.


Eben, die erste ist alt, die zweite aus der Schweiz auf einer englischsprachigen Seite... no comment.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Eben, die erste ist alt, die zweite aus der Schweiz auf einer englischsprachigen Seite... no comment.


Mir geht es ähnlich wie Dir in dieser Diskussion. Ich fühle mich an einen Ausspruch meines Chemielehrers erinnert: "Mit einer Gleichgewichtskonstante von zehn hoch minus 100 klappt jede Reaktion".

Aus einer handvoll Belegstellen mit äußerst zweifelhafter Relevanz ableiten zu wollen, dass die Frage, ob "etwas auf den Tisch setzen" idiomatisch sei, mit "es hängt davon ab..." statt einfach mit "nein" zu beantworten ist, kommt mir schon recht übertrieben vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es öfters gelesen. Und auch verwendet. Dass ich nur zwei Stellen angegeben habe, liegt daran, dass ich nicht mit Literatur überschütten wollte. In entsprechendem Kontext verwende ich es auf völlig natürliche Weise, ohne groß nachzudenken. Es wird vielleicht so sein, dass sich hier eine Form länger gehalten hat. Der Duden gibt es aber noch als Standardform an. Das war das letzte, was ich zu dem Thema schreiben möchte. Ich hatte auch nicht vor, dass es so ausufert. Mir hätte ein einfaches "ja, in entsprechendem Kontext" genügt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Aus einer handvoll Belegstellen mit äußerst zweifelhafter Relevanz


Bezieht sich das etwa auch auf DWDS              –                setzen ??


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Bezieht sich das etwa auch auf DWDS              –                setzen ??


Nein, auf Hutschis Belegstellen.

*Edit*: Was mir bei der Durchsicht der Belegstellen in den DWDS Korpora aufgefallen ist, ist dass es ab 1960 sehr dünn wird. Das ist auch die Zeit, in der West und Ostsprache angefangen haben sich auseinander zu entwickeln. DWDS basiert auf einem DDR Wörterbuch. Eventuell hat sich der Ausdruck im Osten etwas besser erhalten. Das kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Schmizzkazz

olives said:


> Können andere Muttersprachler (besonders aus Deutschland) bestätigen, dass der Satz "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch" nicht idiomatisch ist? Ich bin etwas überrascht. Der Satz kommt aus einer Übung, die ich im Internet gefunden habe. Ich weiß also nicht, wer den Satz geschrieben hat.



Das kann ich gerne bestätigen.

Der Satz: "Der Mann setzt den Kuchen auf den Tisch"  erscheint mir als Muttersprachler völlig fremd, wenn nicht geradezu komisch.


----------



## ablativ

Da die Niederländer so ziemlich alles und jedes irgendwo "(neer)zetten" (_hinstellen_, wörtlich _niedersetzen_), was danach dann dort "zit" (_steht, liegt, sich befindet, _wörtlich _sitzt_), ist im deutschen Grenzgebiet zu den NL "setzen" (und zum Teil auch "sitzen" als Folge des "Setzens") *umgangssprachlich *durchaus üblich.


----------



## Hutschi

ablativ said:


> Da die Niederländer so ziemlich alles und jedes irgendwo "(neer)zetten" (_hinstellen_, wörtlich _niedersetzen_), was danach dann dort "zit" (_steht, liegt, sich befindet, _wörtlich _sitzt_), ist im deutschen Grenzgebiet zu den NL "setzen" (und zum Teil auch "sitzen" als Folge des "Setzens") *umgangssprachlich *durchaus üblich.


Danke. Das ist für mich sehr interessant.


----------

